# Progesterone Cream



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

A friend of mine said she heard this is good to use to try and get pregnant. I was wondering if any of you have done this. She said that you can get it at most pharmacies and you put the cream on the thinnest parts of your skin, once a day. I would love to know if any of you have tried this. I had to take progesterone for both my pregnancies and wonder if this might be just what I need to get one more miracle? Thanks for any help


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I worked at a compounding pharmacy for 3 years and we actually make Progesterone cream- it works wonders in acheiving hormonal balance- for menopause, TTC, and PMS- it is even being tested to see if it helps with MS. It definately helps in getting pregnant- what the pharmacist I worked with recommended was to 1) use a MICRONIZED progesterone cream (only micronized particles can penetrate the skin) and 2) start using it on day 14 of your cycle (counting the day you start your period as day 1) and use it for 2 weeks- then stop using it- you should have your period a few days after you stop using it- then resume using it on day 14 again. This will regulate your cycles and promote normal ovulation. I used this combined with evening primrose oil to regulate my cycles and I guess it worked because we got pregnant the first month we tried!


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

LoveChild421, I was wondering how much Evening Primrose Oil you took, and also if you took it throughout your whole cycle or just part of it.

Im going to keep my eyes open for the micronized progesterone cream too.
















sorry to take over the thread Soccermom, but thanks for asking such a great question


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

No problem Astrid!

Thanks LoveChild. I was told they sell the cream at places like Walgreens and it's about $20 for a two month supply.

I think I will give it a try once I lose some weight. Right now I am focusing on that and will try the cream once I am in the exercise groove so to speak. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoccerMom*
No problem Astird!































sorry, just the way I read that made me think about changing my name :LOL


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

OMG I am so sorry!!! :LOL My typing sucks! Going to change that now~!


----------

